# Clark' Desert Boot Repair



## CityGent (Aug 20, 2005)

Lately I've been noticing the soles of my Desert Boots wearing a bit thin, especially around the ball of the foot. What is the recommended procedure to prevent them from wearing out to the point of unwearability? I have a very good shoe repairman in town, but I don't know if he would be equipped for the rubber sole, I've only seen his work on leather soles. 

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd just call one of these guys (or another store closer to you) and ask them.

I have a pair of desert boots, but not long enough to wear 'em down yet.

Good luck and let us know how it goes

Clarks
363 Madison Avenue at 45th Street
New York, NY 10017
(212) 949-9545

Clarks
993 Third Avenue and 59th Street
New York, NY 10022
(212) 207-4115


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this thread because a pair of Clarks desert boots is in need of resoling. Has anyone had this done? If so, what was the result?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

you may know this. but one can go to the clarks store and they give you a prepared ups package that sends the shoes to a restoration company.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Found it: Here is the resoling recommended by Clarks (this is where they send them)


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, $60, might just be better to get a new pair. I mean they can be had for $100 or a bit better, so having them recrafted would be something I would have to think about.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

dwebber18 said:


> Wow, $60, might just be better to get a new pair. I mean they can be had for $100 or a bit better, so having them recrafted would be something I would have to think about.


Yep. Only do it if you love them.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow. First, that there is a company that does this work and that (of course) that someone on AAAC knows the link to. Second, that the price is so close to the sale price of desert boots, often found at $80 or so.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I mean I love my desert boots, and I wear them quite a bit. However I don't know that I could justify having them resoled. I just don't know that they have the quality anymore that would warrant a resole. I wouldn't mind trying out the Charles Tyrwhitt's or other higher price, maybe better quality, desert boots once these wear out.


----------

